# 1968 front suspension coil spring not in right spot on frame



## Hyce (Mar 24, 2020)

Hello all!

Been a minute since I've posted around here. You guys helped me get my '68 GTO running almost a year ago. Since then, I've put 1000 miles on it and had a ton of fun and learned quite a bit.

I'm in the midst of a front end rebuild (was swapping to original Rally II's and noticed that the front suspension bushings were... a little overdue) and just got most of it back together - though when I was going to put my driver's side shock in, the bushing on the shock is hitting the coil spring. The spring did pop once when I was jacking things up to get the knuckle on, but I thought it was seating itself - guess not. The springs are clocked correctly on the lower control arm, but I can't find guidance about anything on the top of the frame rail. Can I just get a big bar and pry it over? Should I go re-rent the spring compressor and compress it down then shift it into place? Just hoping I don't have to split the tapers that I just torqued... would love any expert insight!

Thanks!
Mark


----------



## Rocketman269v (Oct 5, 2020)

No easy way around it. Been there, done that more times than I care to remember. You need to get the top located in the upper spring seat in the frame. Depending on how stout your front springs are, you MIGHT be able to do it without the spring compressor. If you get the top in place and carefully jack up the lower control arm, USING A FLOOR JACK STRAIGHT IN FROM THE SIDE, so that it rolls with the arc of the lower ball joint. Once it starts to compress the spring, you can CAREFULLY pry the lower end of the spring into the seat on the control arm. You may need another jack at the OPPOSITE REAR corner of the frame to keep from lifting the whole car up. Like I said, I've done this literally a hundred times, so you have to weigh the options between using the correct tools or improvising. GOOD LUCK!


----------



## Hyce (Mar 24, 2020)

Rocketman269v said:


> No easy way around it. Been there, done that more times than I care to remember. You need to get the top located in the upper spring seat in the frame. Depending on how stout your front springs are, you MIGHT be able to do it without the spring compressor. If you get the top in place and carefully jack up the lower control arm, USING A FLOOR JACK STRAIGHT IN FROM THE SIDE, so that it rolls with the arc of the lower ball joint. Once it starts to compress the spring, you can CAREFULLY pry the lower end of the spring into the seat on the control arm. You may need another jack at the OPPOSITE REAR corner of the frame to keep from lifting the whole car up. Like I said, I've done this literally a hundred times, so you have to weigh the options between using the correct tools or improvising. GOOD LUCK!


So, my dilemma is that I've already got the knuckle, tie rods, sway bar, etc. all torqued and hooked up - are you saying I have to tear it all apart again?


----------



## Rocketman269v (Oct 5, 2020)

Yep.


----------



## integrity6987 (May 10, 2017)

Better safe than sorry dude. There could be a lot of potential energy stored in that spring. Please be careful.


----------



## Hyce (Mar 24, 2020)

integrity6987 said:


> Better safe than sorry dude. There could be a lot of potential energy stored in that spring. Please be careful.


Yup - worked on the railroad for a few years - safety is the #1 thing. Good to know. Well at least it should go back together easier the second time... right?


----------



## Hyce (Mar 24, 2020)

For anyone who is googling around later and wants a tip: The coil spring compressor I rented from O'reilly's (67050 - offset hooks on one end, shoe for the other) fits through the top shock mount hole - you can put the shoe over the top of the frame and then compress the spring into the top frame rail so it can't move. Get it compressed pretty far, then bring the lower control arm and bar the end into place while supporting the lower control arm with blocks, then jack up underneath the lower balljoint.


----------

